# Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

						Ein Star-Trek-Fan hat die Serie Star Trek: Voyager mittels KI auf UHD-Auflösung aufgeblasen und das Ergebnis kann sich durchaus sehen lassen. Das Ergebnis kann mittels kurzer Clips auf Youtube begutachtet werden. Das Thema ist auch deshalb interessant, weil es eine generelle Problematik von TV-Serien darstellt und eine Lösung bietet, wenngleich keine optimale.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*


----------



## chill_eule (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Schon geil der Vergleich, wenn einem Youtube das Video dann als 720p Version liefert 

Auf jeden Fall ne interessante Idee. 
Aber wie wirkt das dann auf richtig großen Bildschirmen à la 55" und aufwärts, die heutzutage in den Wohnzimmern stehen?


----------



## x1337x (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Hab ich auch schonmal gemacht.

Ist halt die Frage ob es die riesige Rechenleistung Wert ist - vor allem, weil man das ganze nicht legal verbreiten kann.


----------



## GxGamer (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Alles neumachen! 

Tschö.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ug0qLi0Cb80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nibi030 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*



chill_eule schrieb:


> Schon geil der Vergleich, wenn einem Youtube das Video dann als 720p Version liefert
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ne interessante Idee.
> Aber wie wirkt das dann auf richtig großen Bildschirmen à la 55" und aufwärts, die heutzutage in den Wohnzimmern stehen?




Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass du die Auflösung innerhalb von YouTube anpassen kannst?


----------



## chill_eule (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Ja 

Aber auf "auto" hat Youtube erstmal 720p angezeigt, und ich dachte so: WTF sieht genau so ******* aus wie früher


----------



## MaW85 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Schon ein geiler vergleich zwischen 720p und 4K.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Oh ich würde seine DSN und Voyger Versionen so gern komplett sehen wollen..bin selber zu blöd zum Upscalen. Auf Netflix geht die Quali aber auch schon einigermaßen klar


----------



## Captain-S (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Voyager ist eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsserien.


----------



## NForcer (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Also zwischen 1080p und 4K sehe ich quasi keinen Unterschied..


----------



## Banana-GO (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Dadurch wird auch keine 90er Jahre Serie attraktiver. Erst recht nicht, wenn alle ganz tolle 90er Jahre Gummi Masken, oder wie Seven-of-Nine, Kaugummi Implantate tragen.


----------



## psalm64 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Warum nicht einfach eine "Kickstarter"-Kampagne...? Wenn genug zusammenkommt machen, wenn nicht, dann nicht...


----------



## PHuV (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Keine Sorge, wenn die Entwicklung so weitergeht, können das die Streaming oder Media Player bald in Echtzeit.


----------



## sunburst1988 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*



Banana-GO schrieb:


> Dadurch wird auch keine 90er Jahre Serie attraktiver. Erst recht nicht, wenn alle ganz tolle 90er Jahre Gummi Masken, oder wie Seven-of-Nine, Kaugummi Implantate tragen.



Solange die aktuellen Serien so ein Dreck bleiben wie Discovery schau ich mir lieber die verpixelten Klassiker an und habe dabei zumindest eine ernstzunehmende Story...

Wobei ich bisher noch nicht zu Picard gekommen bin. Soll ja gut sein.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Wenn mal einer fett im Lotto gewinnt, weiß er. wo er die Knete versenken kann -- DS9 und Voyager in 4K mit neuen Effekten wäre schon was.


----------



## Splatterpope (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Hier mal zum Vergleich die im Artikel verlinkte Szene in echtem FHD:

YouTube


----------



## BikeRider (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Wenn es Voyager und DS9 aus HD-Remaster auf BluRay geben würde, würde ich ohne zu zögern zuschlagen.
Habe  ich bei TNG auch getan und dies nicht bereut.


----------



## ghorgal (31. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*



Splatterpope schrieb:


> Hier mal zum Vergleich die im Artikel verlinkte Szene in echtem FHD:
> 
> YouTube



Die ganze Serie so wäre echt schön.


----------



## Gabbyjay (1. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*



Banana-GO schrieb:


> Dadurch wird auch keine 90er Jahre Serie attraktiver. Erst recht nicht, wenn alle ganz tolle 90er Jahre Gummi Masken, oder wie Seven-of-Nine, Kaugummi Implantate tragen.



So unterschiedlich sind die Reaktionen...

Was ich mir beim ansehen gedacht hab:
Sobald ich nach zig Jahren wieder einmal Siskos einprägsame Stimme höre, Dax am Steuerungspult sitzen sehe und Garaks immer zweideutigen, geheimnisvollen, stets mysteriösen Blick sehe, fühl ich mich direkt wieder wie zu Hause.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Defiant 
Für mich ist und bleibt DS9 immer noch die beste Star Trek Serie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*



x1337x schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schonmal gemacht.


Wie macht man das? Interpoliert man Punkte zwischen den vorhandenen Punkten und wenn ja wie?

Ansonsten sieht das ja sehr schön aus, am Inhalt ändert es trotzdem nichts.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Defiant
> Für mich ist und bleibt DS9 immer noch die beste Star Trek Serie.



Aber erst mit der Defiant kam sie in Schwung. Davor war sie echt langweilig.
Und eine der besten Zeitreisefolgen gab es bei DS9 auch. Die Folge mit den Tribbles. Herrlich.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*

Das sind Kilngonen?
Darüber reden wir nicht.


----------



## Gabbyjay (1. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Voyager - Fan nutzt KI für UHD-Aufwertung und zeigt Beispielclips*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber erst mit der Defiant kam sie in Schwung. Davor war sie echt langweilig.



Wenn man "Explosionen" als Anspruch hat, dann sicherlich...
Ich fand gerade die religiösen/politischen Konflikte der ersten zwei, drei Staffeln wesentlich interessanter als die x-te Action-Episiode einer SciFi-Serie, wie man sie in der ein oder anderen Form doch schon 10000 mal gesehen hat.


----------

